# Pictures of my Nubians



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi I'd like to share some pictures of my young herd of Nubians here. This is my first year with them and I'm sure enjoying them alot. These 1st pics are of my buckling Fonzi who I hope will be able to breed my doelings later this fall when they are all big enough. He's registered and was born April 28th, so he is almost exactly 5 mos old in these pics. I would like to hear any critiques about his conformation from people who have had or know about Nubians, as I was raised on a cattle farm and I really don't know what I'm looking at with goats...


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh !! Everyone has such pretty Nubians !!!    I love the spots !! :drool: :drool: :drool: I want to get me some and breed kinders !


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I wish you lived closer to Maine. My doe my want to visit your little man!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He is very pretty!  :drool: The only critique I have is he needs a longer/more level topline. Overall he is SUPER cute and I like his spots! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.........  :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like his coloring. I too wish you lived closer because I would love to breed him with my girls.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking boy there. Love his spots!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks you all for the great comments on Fonzi. They made me feel real good about him. Also, the young girl who sold him to me is only 16 but she showed me his mom and sisters and said the momma gives over a gallon and a half of milk a day and the only reason she sold him was because hes too closely related to the rest of her herd...

Here are Laverne and Shirley. They are also registered and born early March. If my measurements with the tape are correct they are already very close to 80 lbs and can be bred, but I haven't seen them come into heat yet and I'd like to wait at least another month until sometime in November to let them grow more anyhow. I would like to know how their conditioning looks... I thought they might be getting fat so I been trying to limit their grain but I don't wanna stunt their growth at all since I'd like to breed them this fall. They are getting about a pound and a half each of noble goat 16% grower split between 2 feedings per day along with free choice grass hay and a bit of browse that's left after the drought summer. Shirley is the black one she's my little herd leader, and they are twins...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! Love the names for the pair also!


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

SUPER oober cute, you shouldn't have to worry about your does getting fat, seeing as the healthy weight for a goat is a little thicker around the middle. To feed, or not to feed, THAT is the question. :wink: :cake:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks again for the great responses guys. Here are a couple of my other set of doelings. This is Mary and Rhoda. They were born in May and so I'm not sure if they will get big enough to breed this year. They are also twins and they are not registered because their parents weren't, although I did see both parents and they were fullblooded Nubians. Their mother weighs 190 lbs she is huge and long and beautiful. I'd like to record them as Native On Appearance if I can find some ADGA member who will sign the papers that they appear to satisfy breed characteristics for Nubians. The darker one is Mary...


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's the last of my herd. This is Mrs. Robinson. She is named that because we got her to be a companion for our buckling, maybe show him the ropes lol. Actually I was looking for another buck or a wether to keep him company when I had to separate him from the girls, but a guy sold her to me very cheap because shes 2 years old and unproven. If she does kid at some point well that will be just a bonus. I haven't seen her come into heat though in over a month and she's been with Fonzi, so I am hoping...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so pretty!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goats!


----------

